# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  couple of cuties !

## Lynn

A visit .............hanging out together.



Sorry for the silly soil thermometer...........not so pretty.
They are finally getting comfortable. I have had them since Oct 2012.

----------


## Carlos

Very nice and healthy _D. auratus_ Lynn  :Smile:  .  Was looking at pics of them and see lots of variations in both color (green, brown, blue) and patterns.  Are those naturally found or created by humans by breeding different morphs?  Thank you!

----------


## Lynn

> Very nice and healthy _D. auratus_ Lynn  .  Was looking at pics of them and see lots of variations in both color (green, brown, blue) and patterns.  Are those naturally found or created by humans by breeding different morphs?  Thank you!


Hi Carlos,

Breeding for the purpose of creating "a new morph"   :Frog Surprise:    is extremely frowned upon, as I'm sure you know. 
Naturally , D auratus are in Colombia; Costa Rica; Nicaragua; Panama. I remember reading there are 15 or so color morphs? 
Mine are D auratus "Nicaraguan Green and Black" but ( of course) captive bred.

Here are a few:
Dendrobates auratus | Understory Enterprises

Lynn

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

so cute Lynn!! very happy for you that they are starting to feel comfy. i assume you are seeing them more often now??

----------


## Heather

They look great! So pretty  :Smile: .

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Very nice!!

Carlos, Dendrobates auratus have several natural colour forms. The name of the forms are usually refered to where they can be found. For example, Pacifico (refered to the Pacific coast), Taboga, San Felix... (refered to places called like that)...

----------


## Carlos

> Hi Carlos, Breeding for the purpose of creating "a new morph"     is extremely frowned upon, as I'm sure you know. ...


Thanks Lynn  :Smile:  !  I think my first project with the little guys will be keeping _P. terribilis_.  They are very cute and I like their name.  

So hybridizing morphs is a no-no?  Hum... my evil side wants to splice in a mix of bioluminescent dinoflagellate and flasher wrasse genes with a nano chip that responds to sound... NOT  :Big Grin:  !!!

----------

